# Introducing Me and My makeup!(Picture Heavy)



## JessieLovesMac (May 2, 2008)

Hey Guys and Dolls!!
Just thought I would finally introduce myself!! I have been cruising around specktra for the last week or so checking out everyones fotds, tutorials, collections, questions, tips and all the rest!! And though I better introduce myself and what better way to do it by showing you my toys!

I started collecting M.A.C on the 3rd of January 2008! So it's still only a baby! But my how it's grown in the last 5 months!
Before I found M.A.C I was in lust with Napoleon Perdis so I've also included all my Napoleon cuz it's all so pretty!!

Hope you enjoy!
Thumbnails are click able! 

Please give me a message to say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm looking forward to meeting you all!





Full size Pigments (lest 2 right, top to bottom)
Gold, Kitschmas, Rose, Accent Red, 
Rose Gold, Steel Blue, Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires, 
Chartuse, Cornflower, Basic Red, Copperclast,
True Chartuse, Blue,Violet, Rush Metal,
Golden Lemon, Burnt Burgundy, Provence





Pigment Vials (lest 2 right, top to bottom)
Naked, Blue Brown, Sunpepper, Softwash grey, Helium, Dark Soul, Naval Blue,
Lilly white, Fuchsia, Pink Bronze, Forest Green, Copper Sparkle, Pinked Mauve, Tan,
Golden Olive(Glitter), Reflects Gold, Reflects Blue, Vanilla, Old Gold, Teal, Dazzle Ray





















Mineralized Eyeshadows (Left 2 Right, Top To Bottom)
Engaging, Family Silver,
Mi Lady, Earthly Riches,
Tectonic, Silver Smith













Heatherette, All the Lipsticks, glosses, beauty powders and shadows.





Shadesticks
Silverbue , Royal Hue, Sea Me, Gracious Me, Shimmersand, Lucky Jade.





2X Glitter eye liner- Blitzed, Pewter Pink
4x Liquid Last- Poweplum, Aqualine, Visionaire, Point Black,





Paint Pots - Cash Flow, Nice Vice and Royal wink in Fluidline





Paint Peintures- Chiaroscuro, Deep Shadow, Shimma,Chiaroscuro and my baby Canton Candy





Glimmershimmer- Orange Twink, Brickster, Sweet and Shy, Shock and Shine, Nothing Sweeter





Lipsticks
Back Row-  Flesh Pot, Lollipop loving, Melrose Mood, Hollywood Nights
                Sweetie, Upluxe, Cb96, Viva Glam l,
                Odyssey, Pervette, Flash N Dash, Morange





Heatherette lipglass  - Style Minx, Starlet Kiss, Sock Hop, Bonus Beat,
Lipgelee's                - Lu-Be-Lu, Whose that Lady,
Miniature Lipglass      - Courting Rose





Mixing Mediums- 2x water base, 1x Alcohol, 1x Lash, Platinum





Browshader - Malt/Alburn      -Pro Lash Mascara          -Deluxe Eyebrow Pencil  





Invisible Pro Set Powder, NC20 Studio Fix Liquid Foundation, NC25 Studio Fix Powder Foundation, Hullabaloo Highlight Powder





















Pattern Maker eye Palette 








The Following is all my Napoleon Perdis <3













































Thanks For Looking!!
XX


----------



## macmistress (May 2, 2008)

lol im lovin ure collection. gorgeous. if you ever need a buyer for the heatheretter or anything! ill be the first to buy it


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, you already have a great MAC collection! And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to specktra!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

Great collection Jessie and welcome!


----------



## ashleync (Jun 23, 2008)

I LOVE the napoleon traincase! So pretty


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2008)

Great collection.  The pink traincase is cute.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 23, 2008)

You have such a fabulous collection!!  And I love how you have such a variety of color in everything!!  I just kept seeing color after color and all so well organized!  I seriously envy people who can do that. lol  BTW, your brush collection kicks ass!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## n_c (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Great collection! I love the pink traincase!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

LOVE your collection!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

You have a very nice collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

really really nice collection


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

Super cute traincase. Great Collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 25, 2008)

Love that NP traincase!​


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 25, 2008)

u have a purdy collection! lots of good colors


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Love it esp how you pictured all the Heatherette stuff!

I'd love to try the NP line but we dont have it here in the UK


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jun 27, 2008)

Your screenname is messing with my head, but you have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## jmac68 (Jun 27, 2008)

All I can say is wow! You have been very busy the last 5 months! Great Collection.


----------



## sheffys1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I LOVE your collection. I wish someday mine will look the same...


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 28, 2008)

nice!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 28, 2008)

*stunning ....*


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection! you have so much mac already, especially since you started collecting mac this year.


----------

